

Joyinapp allows anyone to turn great ideas into apps - yogevb
https://joyinapp.com

======
yogevb
Joyinapp simplifies app creation. Post your app idea, get the crowd's support,
let professionals out there to bring it to fruition and share revenues with
your backers.

